# Ebay Seller Who Uses a Big Black Cast Bug in the Photos.....



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 6, 2022)

.....anyone know who this is? I can't seem to find him. Is he on the CABE?


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 6, 2022)

This guy?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/353565540607?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 6, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> This guy?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/353565540607?campid=5335809022



Yes! That's him. His stuff used to pop up in my feed all the time. Now I couldn't find him if my life depended on it.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 6, 2022)

Anyways, I spent the weekend in the Catskills. While in an antique shop in the charming town of Saugerties I saw this critter in a glass case.  Made me curious if his critter would be interested in a mate.
In that same case was an antique badge; "Official Brothel Inspector". I think I'll regret not taking advantage of that opportunity.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 6, 2022)

It’s used to take your boots off …..I call it a Boot kick …


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 6, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> It’s used to take your boots off …..I call it a Boot kick …



And now I see, readily available....on ebay.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 6, 2022)

boot jack


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2022)

These have been reproduced for years. Ya really want an interesting boot Jack get a “Naughty Nellie”!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> These have been reproduced for years. Ya really want an interesting boot Jack get a “Naughty Nellie”!



Oh, sweet Nellie!

Not sure which one would piss my wife off more; Naughty Nellie or the Brothel Inspector badge. Maybe I'll just get both.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2022)

These have been reproduced for years as well. The originals show nipples and were better proportioned than most of the repos.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 7, 2022)

Interesting Kardashian sisters action figures


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> These have been reproduced for years as well. The originals show nipples and were better proportioned than most of the repos.
> 
> View attachment 1727556



FREE THE NIPPLES!!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 7, 2022)

Free the nipple, free the mind.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks like the one on the left has an "outie"


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 12, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Free the nipple, free the mind.



Let the twins hang FREE.... As for the ebay seller I refer to him as KIRK THE JERK....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 12, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Yes! That's him. His stuff used to pop up in my feed all the time. Now I couldn't find him if my life depended on it.



No great loss as this guy is a real PITA to deal with.. Don't waste your time or money...


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 12, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> FREE THE NIPPLES!!!!





Done.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 12, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Done.
> 
> View attachment 1730356



Not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 14, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> It’s used to take your boots off …..I call it a Boot kick …



I got one from you, boot bug, same as the one I remember as a kid by the wood stove


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 20, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> No great loss as this guy is a real PITA to deal with.. Don't waste your time or money...



My dealings with him have been very postive experiences.  He's sold me stuff outside of feebay for very good prices.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 20, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> My dealings with him have been very postive experiences.  He's sold me stuff outside of feebay for very good prices.



Buyer BEWARE...He tried to scam me on a 62 Thyphoon frame that I bought off his fleebsy store. Never again would I purchase any thing from "Kirk the Jerk"....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> No great loss as this guy is a real PITA to deal with.. Don't waste your time or money...




I can understand why he was.  🤣


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 20, 2022)

I've known Kirk 15 years. Bought and sold a lot of stuff together. He has 100% positive Ebay feedback. My only fault with him is he doesn't always put the word "bicycle" in the title of his listings.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

rideahiggins said:


> I've known Kirk 15 years. Bought and sold a lot of stuff together. He has 100% positive Ebay feedback. My only fault with him is he doesn't always put the word "bicycle" in the title of his listings.



Is he making his own decals now, or just selling some that someone else produced? I was really surprised when I saw him listing a mess of Schwinn decals.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 20, 2022)

rideahiggins said:


> I've known Kirk 15 years. Bought and sold a lot of stuff together. He has 100% positive Ebay feedback. My only fault with him is he doesn't always put the word "bicycle" in the title of his listings.



He ships bike frames through the post office instead of using FedEx like he was supposed to..


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> He ships bike frames through the post office instead of using FedEx like he was supposed to..



So as long as it gets there why does that make a difference?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So as long as it gets there why does that make a difference?



It took almost 2 weeks to get here and I canceled the order..


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 26, 2022)

He bought the Memory Lane Decals at their auction. These are probably some of that.


----------

